
Obama appoints execs from MasterCard, Uber, and Microsoft to cybersecurity panel - alexkavon
http://www.theverge.com/2016/4/13/11427182/president-obama-cybersecurity-panel-uber-microsoft-mastercard-nsa
======
alexkavon
I'm not sure how I feel about this. I'm excited to see what will come of this
but I'm not placing bets either way until something starts happening.

